# This is what Ive been doing since I stopped composing..



## Scott Cairns (Jun 1, 2009)

I traded my composing hat in for songwriting. The tracks are probably not everyone's cup of tea, but thats cool. 8) 

*Sex Drug*
http://www.scottcairns.com/tracks/Sex_Drug.mp3


*One Colour*
http://www.scottcairns.com/tracks/One_Colour.mp3


*I'll Always Be There For You*
http://www.scottcairns.com/tracks/Ill_Always_Be_There_For_You.mp3 (http://www.scottcairns.com/tracks/Ill_A ... or_You.mp3)


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Scotty!

Long time no talk. Very nice work young man! All three songs are very strong, and the first two sound 'finished'. "I'll Always be There for You" sounds like a good demo, but could really benefit from the full David Foster/Walter Afanasieff 'treatment' IMHO. 

I'm working on a Disney style song right now and have to get into 'Afanaieff' mode myself! Good luck on getting these songs out there.

Chris


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 1, 2009)

It's a brave move - I think people are more likely to have stronger opinions about a song than they are a piece of underscore. (at least in terms of people posting them here) 

It's a decent start, but they sound a bit dated and very cliché. I'd really pay attention a little bit more to some of the sort of stuff you want to emulate. I'm afraid I couldn't get more than 12 seconds through 'one colour' - apologies if it's actually a parody, but otherwise I would suggest you perform a rapid cliché-ectomy.

Maybe even start by trying to emulate a song completely, then start turning it in to what you want to write. The first track has shades of Katy Perry's 'I Kissed a Girl' - which isn't the most lyrically amazing, but it's a decent little song. 


Good luck with the songwriting though - the production stuff is always great fun to do, but it's a fine line between writing lyrics that are stomach-emptyingly awful, and writing lyrics which actually work & don't sound rubbish. I've written my fair share of rubbish songs!


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice songs!

The first one could use a little more power and dirtyness for its title and lyrics though. Sounds like a light weight sex drug in a somehow sterile clinic (I hope you get the picture, not meant as an insult!)


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jun 1, 2009)

I knew it would be a tough room. :wink: 

Chris, nice to hear from you! I see by your website that you're doing great things. (and thanks for the kind words) 8) 

Wil - cant say I agree with.. well pretty much anything you said but thanks! :mrgreen: 

Polarbear - lol, I understand what you're saying, I guess Im trying to keep the song as commercial as possible. (I may get more adventurous yet!)

Ive just been offered a publishing deal on Sex Drug, we'll see how it goes..


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Scotty,
how is it going my friend!

Only one comment: get a kick-ass real guitarist: it would make a world of a difference!

Cheers mate o-[][]-o


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey Scott!

I think Wilx was being a little harsh, to say the least. Certain production ideas 'work' no mater how old, and if they work for you....

Too many people strive for the 'latest' sound and forget that the song is the most important thing. I'm not saying we shouldn't strive to do new things to make them sound different to what has come before, but too many focus on this and don't spend enough time honing the song itself. Of course, if you do both, you should have great success! Well done on getting a publishing deal on Sex Drug. I wish you big success with it!

Yes, things are going well here. The BBC are keeping me very busy, and there is some potentially exciting song stuff happening which I can't talk about just yet....

Chat soon.

~C


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 2, 2009)

Apologies if my comments came across slightly more bluntly than I intended.

I don't necessarily think the songs are bad, just that they seem to be a bit cliched - for example, starting a song with tinkling piano while the vocal sings "All my life, I've been waiting" just seems a bit cringy.

So there's a very good chance that it's just the songs themselves I'm reacting to rather than the writing and production, if that sort of thing is what was being aimed for. If I heard a song like the 2nd one posted on the radio, I'd sigh and switch it off, but that doesn't neccesarily imply it's universally a bad thing, just not my cup of (green) tea (with cranberry).

Love songs are often inherently cheesy anyway, and (in my opinion) it's only people like Ben Folds who can write stuff that actually sounds earnest and works as a song.

But no offense intended - I'd stick with my comments about listening to some really good songs that are already out there, both for lyrical style and production tips, but there's some good stuff here. And nice work with the publishing deal too!


----------



## lux (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey Scott,

hows goin? i hope you all the best for this new adventure, even if i admit iìve been surprised a bit as well 

I liked in general the songs. Agree with Chris about the third one, the first two's sound way more done as packages. Arranging is really a though art so for each songs that would be hundred different solutions. I also agree with Patrick that having some more and good guitar playin will give those a boost.
Personally i like best the first one, and as a personal note i would consider replacing the hats all over the piece, expecially on chorus where the open hats feel usually works best when having a bit of a rock wall or a lot of fast repeating bits (so they dont fight), otherwise tends to reduce the headshake, thats the impression i have on this one.

the result is nice, may i ask who the voices are?


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Scott,

Love Sex Drug, its got all it takes to be playing in a club and... it shouts "HIT" all over, hope to hear it soon on the Greek Radio :- )

Really liked the two versions of i'll always be there for you, the slides and vocal harmonies in the country version are really cool while the instrumentation in the ballad version also works very well!

You got it going man, keep it up!!!


----------



## nikolas (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll admit that I hear what wilx means. But this doesn't mean I mind the songs! On the contrary, I love sex drugs very much! 

Since it's pop, one is forgiven to expect the 'latest' sound... But then again this is where personality may shine! And Scott definately has some! 

Sex drugs is missing the 'drive' mentioned elsewhere in this room. and yes this is a tough croud, you know that!  (and I love NIN, KoRn, Marilyn Manson, just so you know my references).

One colour is not my style. Oh so much not my style. So I won't really comment further, just mention I don't like it based on MY personal issues, nothing wrong with the siong. (can't provide proper feedback so I'll shit up instead). BTW, is this YOUR voice? If so I like it very much! Might just call you up to hear you live over the phone! :D

I'll always be there for you indeed feels a little Disney-ish, I also hear the references. It's a lovely song indeed, and well produced, more than a demo I'd say, but that's just me. It feels uplifting, but never reaching the ultimate point. You get higher in register, you have the breaking point, but it feels... less, somehow. I'm not sure how to explain it.

In all, a general comment would be that all three remain less adventeruous than I'd like them to (personally). I understand the reasons, but all three remain to the same aesthetic choices, same length pretty much, and rather cliché (sorry... :S)

either way, best of luck, and it's good to know that you are discussing things about sex drugs!  Best of luck mate!


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. I should say, I wrote One Colour nearly 20 years ago, so there's a chance it might sound dated! 

Its not remotely a love song though, its actually about someone with a disability being picked on (not your average pop song!)


The singer in One Colour is Simon Shapiro; http://www.myspace.com/simonshapiro

Singer in Sex Drug is Kita Kerford; http://www.myspace.com/kitakerford

Singer in I'll Always Be There For You is my wife Lina.

I'll Always Be There For You was a pitch to an Italian/American pop/opera singer and was written in the 80s ballad style to suit her.

Id like to point out that just as you guys write various pieces of music to suit clients, or a product or whatever - Im trying my hand at writing songs for specific markets and specific artists. 
I make no bones about that - I understand that lots of people wont like what I write, but I AM trying to do it with a sense of integrity and a passion that fulfills me to do it.

Does that make sense?


----------



## John DeBorde (Jun 2, 2009)

hey Scott,

I've been doing some songwriting lately myself, and I'm curious how you got a publisher interested in "Sex Drug" - was that a relationship you had already?

Best of luck in this new endeavor mate!

john


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi John, thank you, I attended a songwriting showcase/judging night last week.

I handed out a couple of CDs, one was a publisher who called me a few days later.

Cheers,

Scott.


----------



## Lex (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Scott,

Thnx for sharing...

One question, are these quick demos for figuring out arangments before "going to studio" or are these intended to be finnished songs (with some mastering and mixing to be done)?

Oh and btw, Sex Drug is a complete Katie Perry rip off. 

aLex


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 2, 2009)

Lex @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> Oh and btw, Sex Drug is a complete Katie Perry rip off.



This man is right.


----------



## John DeBorde (Jun 2, 2009)

Scott Cairns @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> Hi John, thank you, I attended a songwriting showcase/judging night last week.
> 
> I handed out a couple of CDs, one was a publisher who called me a few days later.
> 
> ...



That's what I wanted to know! thanks!!

john


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Scott,

Good hearing from you and glad you have found a place with song writing. I always hope someday you will professionally teach too. 

Nice production on these songs. Are most instruments virtual except voice? Do you record voice in a studio or does a microphone in your home studio suffice?


----------

